
Appeals Court to Hear Oral Arguments in Idaho Woman's Case Against NSA Spying - clebio
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/appeals-court-hear-oral-arguments-idaho-womans-case-against-nsa-spying
======
diafygi
Reminder: If you haven't already, please sign up for at least a $10/mo
recurring donation to the EFF and ACLU.

[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

[https://www.aclu.org/donate/join-renew-
give](https://www.aclu.org/donate/join-renew-give)

These court battles are necessary to protect our civil liberties, and they
cost money.

~~~
patronagezero
The cops, courts, judges, congress and executive office all work against the
American people. Your disposable income will do nothing in the long-run to
stop those that stand to benefit, profit and empower themselves through
subverting the average citizen's rights. Enact real change through
historically proven measures.

~~~
matteotom
I am reasonably familiar with the subject of history, but I am still curious
to what you mean by "historically proven measures"?

~~~
patronagezero
The only drastic shifts in power happen in times of need. What the people do
once they regain that power will only speak to the direction of humanity, but
at least it speaks to our evolution or lack thereof as a whole, instead of
some select group that seeks to subvert and oppress.

~~~
matteotom
Specifically, what points in history are you referring to with "historically
proven measures"?

~~~
patronagezero
Most of the HN crowds are far from accepting this idea of a revolution, this
is specifically the problem I'm not willing to address here. You would all
rather bury your heads in the idea that your disposable income somehow super-
cedes your taxes, or that your occasional attention or interest in laws and
justice super-cedes the interests of judges and law-enforcement to override
your rights. I have to look no further than the SOPA, CIPA, whatever renaming
to know otherwise.

The system has to burn and be rebuilt. The actions of a few do not represent
the many. Humanity, for worse or better must come to represent itself again.
History has plenty of information about how and why revolutions are formed,
and in my observations it either takes an act of attentive artists pulling the
people together, or poverty.

Myself, I opt for poverty. I'm no artist, so I seek to drain everything I can
from the economy and welfare systems. I don't care which of you understand
this logic, as I'm aware the majority are merely interested in social-
gratification.

Fire away, as I'm aware none of you are actually interested in my points here
and merely seek to have better positions of attack.

~~~
matteotom
While I would tend to disagree, thank you for saying that. I will leave it
there since you don't want to argue.

------
dlg
Sadly, this is not likely to have a good outcome--they drew anti-civil-
liberties judges.

For example Michael Daly Hawkins had a dissented to argue that it's ok for a
school to strip-search a crying thirteen year-old to search for ibuprofen.
[http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jul/12/nation/na-
strip12](http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jul/12/nation/na-strip12)

------
jeremybrown82
That's what i'm talking about.

